# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Kaupunkipyörä suositus

## claudio

Minulla oli miesten 2018 tunturi aura, mutta varastettin viime vikolla :-( Nyt etsin uusi kaupunki pyörä mutta mulla on paremmin budjetti (eli ~1500€) ja olisi hyvä osta jotakin paremmin jos on.

Yksi ärsyttävä ongelma tuo aura pyörä oli, että talvilla (kun pakkasta) vaihteista ei toimii enä. Minä pyörailen vuoden ympäri ja se on huono jos talvilla ei sitä toimii. En tiedä jos tämä on ongelmä kaikille pyörille tai voisi korjatta jos ostetava pyörä on sama ongelma.

Mitä minä etsin pyörästä olisi:

- sisallä olevä vaiheiten (hubissä? en tiedä oikesta nimea suoemksi -- 7v tai enemman).
- jalkajarru
- toimiva vaihteista talvilla :-)
- lukasuojat (tai mahdollisus)
- takatavarateline (tai mahdollisus)

minä löysin kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

- Tunturi Parkway: https://tunturi.fi/product/tunturi-p...-7-vaihteinen/
- Helkama T7: https://www.helkamavelox.fi/tuotteet...t7-miesten-7v/

Mutta minulla on paremmin budjetti ja voisin ostaa jotakin kallempi (~1500€ esim.). Olisiko suosituksia? Jos ei ole, kumpi naista (tunturi tai helkama) on parempi?

Kiitos!

ps. Anteksi jos vietsi ei ole selvä, on vaikea kirjoittaa suomeksi kun sanasto on tuntematon.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/hybridi...rGridContainer En löytänyt tietoa renkaan leveydestä että millainen nastarengas menisi.
Muuten kyllä aivan eri luokkaa kuin nuo ehdottamasi.

----------

